# Miller Method of Queen Rearing



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

Pretty cool site. Hey, the Races page is very helpful, ever thought of adding pics to the different races? I can't figure WHAT I have...
RBAR


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Pretty cool site. Hey, the Races page is very helpful, ever thought of adding pics to the different races?

I've thought about it. But I don't have a lot of them right now to take the pictures. If someone wants to send me pictures and give me the rights to use them I'd be happy to put them in.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have put better pictures in the "Miller Method" if you want to be able to actually see them.


----------

